# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  ΜΠΛΟΥΖΑΚΙΑ POLO & T-SHIRTS

## panxan

Ύστερα από σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΔΣ  ::  ανέλαβα την διαδικασία της ροής και παροχής διαφόρων ειδών (διαφημιστικών και άλλων) για το AWMN.

Αρχικά λοιπόν θα φτιάξουμε κάποια μπλουζάκια τύπου *polo* (μάρκας sol's, μοντέλο summer, σελ 34 του καταλόγου )
σε χρώματα Black [attachment=3:1histm6q]black.jpg[/attachment:1histm6q] Royal Blue[attachment=0:1histm6q]royale blue.jpg[/attachment:1histm6q] Golf Green[attachment=2:1histm6q]golf green.jpg[/attachment:1histm6q] και Atoll Blue[attachment=1:1histm6q]atoll blue.jpg[/attachment:1histm6q] 
και το logo μας *κεντητό* σε ανάλογο χρώμα με το μπλουζάκι για να κάνει αντίθεση, στην τιμή των 15€ (υπολογίσαμε για 100 κομμάτια). 
Τα νούμερα είναι S-M-L-XL-XXL.

Θα γίνει παραγγελεία και για *λευκά απλά* *t-shirt* (μάρκας sol's, μοντέλο regent, σελ 9 του καταλόγου ) και το logo σε μεταξοτυπία (όχι κεντητό) στην τιμή των 5€.
Τα νούμερα είναι XS-S-M-L-XL-XXL-3XL

Την Τετάρτη 28/5/2008 16:00 θα είμαι στον Σύλλογο με ένα δείγμα σε XL για να δοκιμάσετε και να πείτε μεγέθη ώστε να παραγγελθούν, 
τουλάχιστον στην αρχή, ακριβώς στα νούμερα που τα θέλουμε.

Θα προσπαθήσω να πηγαίνω και σε meetings έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχει παράπονο από τους μακρυνούς
ή και αυτούς που δεν δύναται να έρχονται στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου.

Υ.Σ. 1ον) Το παρόν δεν είναι αγγελία αλλά μία πρώτη προσπάθεια στο να βγουν μερικά διαφημιστικά για χρήση και προσωπική μας αλλά και για δώρα.
Υ.Σ. 2ον) *Προσφέρθηκα* και δεν θέλω να γίνει flame.  ::  Είναι κάτι που συζητήθηκε σε πάμπολλα post και, λίγο ως πολύ, όλοι συμφωνούσαν ότι πρέπει 
να γίνει μία κίνηση διεύρηνσης του AWMN και μέσω της διαφήμισης
Υ.Σ. 3ον) Στο αμέσως από κάτω post, θα ενημερώνω τις παραγγελίες σας, οι οποίες θα έχουν αρχικά ημερομηνία έναρξης και λήξης, για να γίνει υπάρχει ένα control
Υ.Σ. 4ον) Τα είδη είναι για ΟΛΟΥΣ (μέλη και μη) και φροντίστε να τα κλείσουμε γρήγορα την παραγγελία ώστε να τα έχουμε στις διακοπές μας.

----------


## panxan

Από 26/5/2008 (Σε περίπτωση λάθους αντιγραφής, pm me)

*panxan*: Polo, Atoll Blue, XL,1__T-Shirt,XL,1
*papako*: Polo, Atoll Blue,XL, 1__T-Shirt,XL,1
*nc*: Polo, Black,M,1__Polo, Royal Blue,M,1__Polo, Golf Green,M,1
*b-boy*: Polo, Atoll Blue,L,1__Polo, Black,L,1
*spirosco* :: olo, Black,XL,1__Polo, Royal Blue,XL,1
*spyros_28* :: olo, Royal Blue,XL,1__T-Shirt,XL,2
*badge*:Polo, Black,L,2__Polo, Black,XL,1__Polo, Black,XL,1__Polo, Black,XXL,1
*gounara* :: olo, Black,XL,1__Polo, RoyalBlue,XL,1__T-Shirt,XL,2
*philip*:Polo, Black,XL,2__Polo, Royal Blue,XL,1
*dimitris^^^* :: olo, Royal Blue,L,1__T-Shirt,L,2
*bonovas*:Polo, Black,M,1__Polo, Royal Blue,M,1
*gkarad*:Polo, Atoll Blue,XL,1
*kenikef*:Polo, Golf Green,XL,1__Polo, Atoll Blue,XL,1
*thelaz*:Polo, Black,XL,1__T-Shirt,XL,2
*asizi* :: olo, Royal Blue,L,1__Polo, Golf Green,L,1
*neuro* :: olo, Royal Blue,M,1__T-Shirt,M,2
*mojiro*:T-Shirt,L,1
*fnene* :: olo, Royal Blue,M,1
*gollum* :: olo, Golf Green,L,1
*vmanolis* :: olo, Royal Blue,L,2__T-Shirt,L,3__T-Shirt,XL,2
*nektariosko* :: olo, Black,L,1__Polo, Golf Green,L,1
*katsaros_m*:Polo, Black,XXL,1__Polo, Royal Blue,XXL,2
*tzortzisd* :: olo, Black,L,2
*jockium* :: olo, Black,L,1__Polo, Royal Blue,L,1__T-Shirt,L,1
*sokrates* :: olo, Black,XL,1__Polo, Royal Blue,XL,1
*JB172*:Polo, Royal Blue,L,1__T-Shirt,L,1
*goldendragon* :: olo, Black,XL,1__Polo, Atoll Blue,S,1
*nikpangr* :: olo, Atoll Blue,XXL,1__Polo, Royal Blue,XXL,1__Polo, Golf Green,XXL,1
*jpeppas* :: olo,Royal Blue,XL,1
*nivamike*:Polo,Royal Blue,XL,1__T-Shirt,L,1
*snakeoff* :: olo, Black,XL,1__T-Shirt,XL,1
*diasnet* :: olo, Golf Green,XL,1__Polo,Royal Blue,XL,1__Polo, Black,XL,1
*zabounis* :: olo, Golf Green,XL,1__Polo, Atoll Blue,S,1
*aurora_borealis* :: olo,Royal Blue,M,1
*akisoik* :: olo,Royal Blue,XL,1__T-Shirt,XL,1
*ggeorgan* :: olo, Atoll Blue,XL,1__Polo, Royal Blue,XL,1__Polo, Golf Green,XL,1__Polo, Black,XL,1__T-Shirt,XL,4

Έως __ / __ / 2008

----------


## papako

και εγώ μια από τα ίδια:
Polo, Atoll Blue 1, T-Shirt 1.

νούμερα αργότερα

----------


## nc

*nc :* 

Polo, BLACK, M, 1

Polo, ROYAL BLUE, M, 1

Polo, GOLF GREEN, M, 1

Μπορείς να φέρεις από ένα δείγμα σε M και L για δοκιμή γιατί είμαι κάπου ενδιάμεσα?  ::  

Ευχαριστώ!!!  ::

----------


## b-boy

Ενδιαφέρομαι και γώ για....Polo, Atoll Blue και black L απο ένα

----------


## spirosco

1 x polo Black - XL
1 x polo Royal blue - XL

θα βρεθουμε σε κανα σκυλοκαφε λογικα  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Μια απο τα ιδια και εγω.

2 x t-shirt - XL
1 x polo Royal blue - XL

πες ποτε.  ::  για να μαθεις

----------


## panxan

@nc
Κατά 99% L ή XL αλλά από εδώ & πέρα θα έχω δείγματα (ένα polo και ένα t-shirt) 
συνέχεια μαζί μου & κάπου θα βρεθούμε

@spirosco
Λογικά  ::   :: 

@spyros_28
ποτε
Το είπα  ::  
Μόλις μαζευτεί ο αριθμός

----------


## mojiro

mojiro: ένα orange t-shirt, large

----------


## badge

Badge : 2 black polo, 1 L + 1 XL
και θα σου πω και για μερικά ακόμα.

----------


## papako

> Τα Τ-Shirt που έχει ο Petzi στα χέρια του είναι του Συλλόγου και *ΔΕΝ* είναι από τις προσωπικές σας παραγγελίες μαζί με τα POLO
> Tα POLO θα είναι τελικά έτοιμα την Τρίτη και θα τα έχουμε στα χέρια μας Τετάρτη.
> Στον Σύλλογο μπορείται να αγοράζετε έξτρα T-Shirt πέραν της παρραγελίας που κάνατε εδώ.


και εμείς που έχουμε κάνει "προσωπική παραγγελια" από που θα τα πάρουμε?

----------


## vmanolis

Μεθαύριο την Τετάρτη ποιες ώρες θα μπορεί κάποιος να περάσει για τα μπλουζάκια κλπ από την έδρα ;

----------


## mojiro

πόσα tshirt θες να έρθεις σπίτι να πάρεις;

----------


## tritsako

Tritsako : Μήπως έμεινε κανένα και για εμένα τον αργοπορημένο ;

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από panxan
> 
> Τα Τ-Shirt που έχει ο Petzi στα χέρια του είναι του Συλλόγου και *ΔΕΝ* είναι από τις προσωπικές σας παραγγελίες μαζί με τα POLO
> Tα POLO θα είναι τελικά έτοιμα την Τρίτη και θα τα έχουμε στα χέρια μας Τετάρτη.
> Στον Σύλλογο μπορείται να αγοράζετε έξτρα T-Shirt πέραν της παρραγελίας που κάνατε εδώ.
> 
> 
> και εμείς που έχουμε κάνει "προσωπική παραγγελια" από που θα τα πάρουμε?



up  ::

----------


## tritsako

Ευχαριστώ gounara  ::

----------


## bonovas

Τελικα απο που θα παρουμε τα POLO που εχουμε παραγγειλει ? και αν μπορουμε να παρουμε και κανενα T-shirt

----------


## panxan

Πήγα σήμερα στο σύλλογο και έφερα μερικά POLO.
Sorry για όσους δεν βρήκα αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω βόλτες στα διάφορα meetings.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε αρχίσανε οι διακοπές και δεν προλάβαν να τα φτιάξουν πιο γρήγορα
γιατί όλοι θέλουνε μπλουζάκια ΤΩΡΑ (ως συνήθως οι Έλληνες)
Από τούδε και στο εξής θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι πιο συνεπής (ως προς την παράδοση) αν και χτες παρέλαβα.
Οι πρώτες παραλαβές φαίνονται στο 
awmn
inet
με κόκκινο.

----------


## Neuro

panxan μπορείς να "κοκκινήσεις" και τα δύο T-shirts τα δικά μου τα οποία παρέλαβα απο τον Περικλή στη Ψάθα. Μένει το polo, το οποίο να δω πότε θα βρω χρόνο να το παραλάβω  ::  .

----------


## panxan

Σήμερα θα κινηθώ προς τα Δυτικά προάστια το μεσημέρι και
συγκεκριμένα στο Αιγάλεω (Αγ. Βαρβάρα) στον Νικoλαϊδη με τα ελαστiκά.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που θέλει και τον εξυπηρετεί η περιοχή να μου ποστάρει 
για να πάρω τα POLO μαζί μου.
@Neuro OK

----------


## Philip

> Σήμερα θα κινηθώ προς τα Δυτικά προάστια το μεσημέρι και
> συγκεκριμένα στο Αιγάλεω (Αγ. Βαρβάρα) στον Νικoλαϊδη με τα ελαστiκά.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που θέλει και τον εξυπηρετεί η περιοχή να μου ποστάρει 
> για να πάρω τα POLO μαζί μου.
> @Neuro OK


Περίπου τι ώρα ?

Αμα είναι να έχεις τα δικά μου.

*---Philip---*

----------


## panxan

@philip :: olo, Black,XL,2__Polo, Royal Blue,XL,1
OK
Σε αναμονή για την ώρα. Κατά τις 16:00 πιστεύω αλλά για λεπτομέρειες στείλε pm το τηλ σου.

----------


## panxan

Σήμερα θα κινηθώ προς τα Δυτικά προάστια το μεσημέρι και
συγκεκριμένα στο Αιγάλεω (Αγ. Βαρβάρα) στον Νικoλαϊδη με τα ελαστiκά.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που θέλει και τον εξυπηρετεί η περιοχή να μου ποστάρει 
για να πάρω τα POLO μαζί μου.

----------

